# I was lucky to find this baby bird



## kohnos (Jul 15, 2013)

While on my walk, I found a baby bird on the ground on this path. He seemed to be alright, so I picked him up and carefully placed him in my large jacket pocket and carried him home so he wouldn't die. After looking through some pictures online I learnt he is a red tailed hawk baby. I'm perfectly okay with that though and I think he would be a wonderful pet since he is only a baby. I learnt online that I should feed him "pinky mice" for now, so I went to petco and bought some of those for him. I'm very happy because he has eaten one! He opens his mouth and is a wonderful little bird. I hope he grows quickly!
 This is my first pet bird, and I would like it if you guys could leave me some suggestions about taking care of him, thank you!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sorry .. it is totally illegal for you to have a hawk as a pet. Can't do it. You need to get this bird to a permitted wildlife rehabber in your area ASAP. Also, I'd like to see a picture to be sure it is a hawk .. people mistake baby pigeons for hawks. If it's a baby pigeon, we're happy to help you. If it's a baby hawk, you really cannot keep it. Further, if it is a baby pigeon, it won't have a clue what to do with a pinky mouse .. pigeons don't eat mice. Since you stated the youngster did eat a mouse, perhaps you are correct about what it is.

Need to know where you are located so we can help you find a rehabber for the little bird. 

You truly can't keep it, and I can't let you keep posting about it here aside from helping you get it where it needs to be.

Terry


----------



## kohnos (Jul 15, 2013)

**

This is what snowy looks like, he's a little noisy as well. And wait why is it illegal? I saved him and I just want to take care of him. Also where would I find a wildlife place if I really have to? It would be a very big disappointment to have to give away my pet bird... Anywho I live in Nevada


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good grief! Will you look at that face! Cute in a weird sort of way.


----------



## kohnos (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah hahaha, baby birds are interesting! If I end up letting snowy go i'm going to adopt a baby pigeon from a friend whose giving them away to good homes. It is a nice experience having a bird around!


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Kohnos.
I'm glad that you have fallen in love with birds.

In my opinion, it's much better to keep a pigeon than a hawk. I could never live with myself if I had to kill an animal to feed another. Pigeons, on the other hand, are vegetarians and will live on grains and corn.

That is a very cute hawk that's better to be given proper care at a wildlife centre. Thank you though for caring about the baby.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

The thing is.....besides the whole law thing.....adult hawks are very difficult to keep, also. He is a baby and cute now, but a redtail is a big animal, and to keep them confined/kept I believe requires certain permits and perhaps even some sort of certification for the owner (?).

You should just websearch wildlife rehabilitation facilities in your state or county and see what comes up. Then call and speak with someone, or e-mail them. You can also search as to whether it is possible for you to actually keep him and what steps would need to be taken in order to legally do so. But I am not sure someone actually _can_ legally keep one, even if they get certified. But maybe ...?

I know people do keep hawks...I have actually seen/met a few folks, some of whom were sorta borderline characters at that, who had them. But as TA says, the law considers them protected so you have to do your research and take the right steps.

Interesting experience. You certainly saved his life.


----------



## kohnos (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello again everyone! Snowy is doing very well and seems to be growing as well! He's getting used to eating from my hand and he is a nice little bird. Hopefully I can teach him to come to me and play with me when he's older, if I do end up keeping him. Also I agree with miss sassypants, I could never kill an animal either. That's why I feed him pre-killed small rodents which are supposed to be very good for him at this age lol. Apparently eating it whole is good for snowy. Anywho many of you have said to take him to a wildlife rehabilitation center, and i'm willing to do so if it helps snowy. I'm going to contact one near me and talk to them about the whole ordeal! lol Hopefully they let me keep him! I think snowy likes me as much as I like him. If not, there are always other birds I can keep for company =)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Wild animals and birds are not pets nor should they made into pets. period. You need to take this more seriouse and contact a rehabber that can handle this bird the correct way. please do so, or you can state your location we can perhaps find a number for you to call.

And why this is under "feral pigeons" Im not sure.


----------



## kohnos (Jul 15, 2013)

*He's gone*

Already went to see a rehabber, they took snowy 
That was a _wonderful_ idea


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He wouldn't have been happy in captivity anyway. He deserves more than that.


----------



## kohnos (Jul 15, 2013)

yeah...snowy is gone and I miss him. I would have taken good care of him! haha. Rehabber won't return him either, and my friend already gave away the pigeon babies lol. I think I just got screwed


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There are always pigeons for adoption if you really want them.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

kohnos said:


> Already went to see a rehabber, they took snowy
> That was a _wonderful_ idea


Well...yes...it WAS a wonderful idea.

Just curious...how old are you, Kohnos ? You do understand what people are saying to you here, right ?

Snowy is a protected species. In order to keep a protected species you need permits and certifications.

For the most part, any rehab facility has a responsibility to keep a found protected species and not return him/her to the person who found him.

YOU HAVE DONE THE BEST THING FOR SNOWY THAT YOU CAN DO. You really have. You saved his/her life and now he/she will be on the proper path of being nursed and acclimated and eventually released into the wild life he was born into.


kohnos said:


> I think I just got screwed


On the contrary, you are a damn _*HERO*_ is what you are !

What a great gift you have given your friend ! A second chance at life, instead of the certain death he would have experienced had you not found him & cared for him !!!

If you liked the experience.....you have many wonderful options available to you. If you are old enough now, or someday when you are...you can volunteer for an animal rescue organization or wildlife rehab facility, perhaps even get a job somewhere someday with one. 

If you like birds and this experience has made you want one, you can certainly keep and aid a different species, one which is not protected. Pigeons, Doves, Parrots, Finches, Canaries for instance.

I understand why you are sad. We connect with animals (at least the humans who are aware and empathetic towards them do). But I would not be _mad_ if I were you. You are clearly a good person with a good heart and you cared about a little creature in a situation where many (probably most) people would probably have just kept walking by.


----------



## kohnos (Jul 15, 2013)

Well im glad that I saved his life! And i'm 18 lol. I understand people are saying it was for his own good but I still feel as though they should give him back  he was family haha


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know you miss him, and are fond of him, but when you care for something, you want what is best for them. Living his life as he was meant to is what is best for this bird. I think some day you will see that. You did good!


----------



## kohnos (Jul 15, 2013)

I went for another walk where i found snowy and there was yet another baby bird staggering on the ground. i guess this is one of snowys siblings? it looks just like him! 

This guy's gonna be my pet, i know where not to take him hahaha. I'm guessing i could train him to do falconry for me which would be cool


----------



## Wingsycoo (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello! I have a bird as well! Could I train him/her to do that? o:


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

kohnos said:


> I went for another walk where i found snowy and there was yet another baby bird staggering on the ground. i guess this is one of snowys siblings? it looks just like him!
> 
> *This guy's gonna be my pet, i know where not to take him hahaha. I'm guessing i could train him to do falconry for me which would be cool*


Kohnos. I hope you are kidding.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well then he didn't listen to anyone, and he doesn't care about the bird, or what would be best for him. Whenever possible, a wild animal should be released back to what he was meant to be if at all possible. Captivity isn't the best thing for this bird.


----------

